# Food



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Today I ate a hamburger... It was from McDonalds... El Maco... It tasted good... I had it with some coke... And I finnished with a vanilla icecream with chocolate sauce... Yummy!

What I smoked? Ask in another forum... 

Rey


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I've been eating some Big Macs lately myself Rey. Something about the damn things......
Be careful, I think they put addictive additives in fast food. Probably some kind of legal cannabis extract.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Today I had some Quorn "Chicken" nuggets. For diner I had some Vegetarian Udong. That is a japanese soup. It was good stuff I tell you.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Today I ate a hamburger... It was from McDonalds... El Maco... It tasted good... I had it with some coke... And I finnished with a vanilla icecream with chocolate sauce... Yummy!
> 
> What I smoked? Ask in another forum...
> 
> Rey


Guess they have McDonald's in Sweden.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Where don't they have a McDonald's? 

And where don't they have 14 Starbucks?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Today I had some Quorn "Chicken" nuggets. For diner I had some Vegetarian Udong. That is a japanese soup. It was good stuff I tell you.


Did you mean to say "Udon"?? My wife is Japanese and I'm practically an honorary Japanese and I'm confused??


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> Did you mean to say "Udon"?? My wife is Japanese and I'm practically an honorary Japanese and I'm confused??


Yes I did. I must have misspelled it. Thanks for the correction...


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I've been eating some Big Macs lately myself Rey. Something about the damn things......
> Be careful, I think they put addictive additives in fast food. Probably some kind of legal cannabis extract.


Thanks for the warning...


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Guess they have McDonald's in Sweden.


Yes, theyre everywhere...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Yes I did. I must have misspelled it. Thanks for the correction...


We love Udon too, eat it at least once or twice a week. Green onions go well with it, as do eggs, thin sliced pork or beef, and bean sprouts. Yum!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> Where don't they have a McDonald's?
> 
> And where don't they have 14 Starbucks?


Didn't anyone tell ya' the Golden Arches is the international bathroom symbol for drinkers!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

haha.. this should be called the mcdonalds thread.
i happen to enjoy their new chicken sandwiches, they are good.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I've been eating some Big Macs lately myself Rey. Something about the damn things......
> Be careful, I think they put addictive additives in fast food. Probably some kind of legal cannabis extract.


Dad why do you hate the Colonel so much?

_Because he puts an addictive chemical in his chicken that makes you crave it fort-nitely smartass!!!_

:r


----------

